# News - PC Games Exklusiv: Half-Life 3, Fallout 4 oder doch GTA 5? - Welche Fortsetzung wünschen Sie sich?



## System (22. April 2009)

*News - PC Games Exklusiv: Half-Life 3, Fallout 4 oder doch GTA 5? - Welche Fortsetzung wünschen Sie sich?*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,682281


----------



## Ufuk (22. April 2009)

bitte bitte bitttttttttttte ein 5teil von THE ELDER SCROLLS...das einzige spielt was mich jahre danach immernoch gefesselt hat...
wär auch der einzige grund mein pc aufzurüsten...


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (22. April 2009)

*AW:*

Wie wärs mal mir einem richtigen SCHLEICHFAHRT 2 ?
Oder mit einem neuen Monkey Island ?
Ansonsten freu ich mich aufs neue DSA. und auch auf ARMA2 etc


----------



## Cromox (22. April 2009)

*AW:*

Dungeon Keeper 3, ganz klar!!!


----------



## PdT-ZH (22. April 2009)

*AW:*

DK 3 und System Shock 3!

Deus Ex 3(und bitte bitte back to the roots, eigentlich darfs ruhig ne 1zu eins kopie des ersten teils einfahc mit aktueller grafik sein)


----------



## LuckyLacky (22. April 2009)

*AW:*

No One Lives Forever 3!
Weils mal wieder Zeit für 'nen witzigen Shooter ist.


----------



## crackajack (22. April 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games Exklusiv: Half-Life 3, Fallout 4 oder doch GTA 5? - Welche Fortsetzung wünschen Sie sich?*

Psychonauts
Grim Fandango
Vampire Bloodlines

edit: Richard Burns Rally


----------



## Thorond (22. April 2009)

*AW:*

Dungeon Keeper 3 und Black & White 3!

Also Peter, an die Arbeit!!!


----------



## geldinhalierer (22. April 2009)

*AW:*

Gabriel Knight 4 und Thief 4 !!!


----------



## eX2tremiousU (22. April 2009)

*AW:*

"Die Hard Trilogy 3" bzw. ein erweitertes und an die heutige Zeit angepasstes Remake der ersten "Die Hard Trilogy" (mit Abschnitten aus dem vierten Film).

Von den ganzen üblichen Spielen / Fortsetzungen (Call of Duty, Age, Bioshock, Far Cry, Fallout, GTA, Resident Evil, Splinter Cell) habe ich so langsam genug. Ich würde mir eher wieder Spiele wünschen, die echte Heldenfiguren bieten bzw. auf einer starken Lizenz mit Identifikationspotential fußen (wie eben Stirb Langsam). 

Riddick zeigt ja, dass man angenehmes Gameplay mit einer starken Figur bekannt aus der Kinowelt kreuzen kann. Und das neue Batman-Spiel scheint auch recht vielversprechend...

Regards, eX!


----------



## Neonscout (22. April 2009)

*AW:*

Knights of the old republic 3, welches das etwas missglückte KotoR 2 vergessen machen würde.


----------



## nolleX (22. April 2009)

*AW:*

Ich wär ja mal für 

*Jedi Knight 4!
*


Das wäre doch genial.


----------



## Mothman (22. April 2009)

*AW:*

Jagged Alliance 3 (aber bitte nicht in 3D!)


----------



## WulfX (22. April 2009)

*AW:*

Maaaan Freelancer 2! Allein wenn ich drann denke *sabber*   

Aber ist leider nicht im Poll, aber Half-Life 3 steht schon auf dem 2 Platz auf meiner Wunschliste 

Und nicht zu vergessen Spellforce 3, Baldurs Gate 3 und Warcraft 4 (wobei ich mir das irgendwie nicht vorstellen kann) und eine PC Umsetzung der restlichen Halo-Teile

Andere hier genannte Games wären zwar auch ganz nett, zB ElderScrolls 5 oder C&C Generals 2, aber kein Grund für mich auszuflippen

Edit: Und wo da grad Jedi Knight 4 erwähnt wird...


----------



## ziegenbock (22. April 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games Exklusiv: Half-Life 3, Fallout 4 oder doch GTA 5? - Welche Fortsetzung wünschen Sie sich?*

baldurs gate 3
icewind dale 3
kotor 3
elder scrolls 5
neverwinter nights 3
rush for berlin 2
civilization 5

es gibt sicher noch mehr spiele, aber im moment fällt mir keins mehr ein.


----------



## Meai (22. April 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games Exklusiv: Half-Life 3, Fallout 4 oder doch GTA 5? - Welche Fortsetzung wünschen Sie sich?*

Baldurs Gate 3, aber nicht von Atari. Die machen nur mittelmäßige Spiele, das kann nur schlecht ausgehen.


----------



## Prime85 (22. April 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games Exklusiv: Half-Life 3, Fallout 4 oder doch GTA 5? - Welche Fortsetzung wünschen Sie sich?*

Ich würde mir folgende Fortsetzungen wünschen:

- No One Lives Forever 3 (unwahrscheinlich)
- Star Wars Republic Commando 2 (unwahrscheinlich)
- Age of Mythology 2 (unwahrscheinlich)
- Enclave 2 (unwahrscheinlich)
- Heart of Darkness 2 (unwahrscheinlich)
- Commandos 4 (unwahrscheinlich)
- The Witcher 2 (wahrscheinlich)
- Thief 4 (wahrscheinlich)

Fortsetzungen die ich mir wünsche und die schon angekündigt bzw. in Arbeit sind:
- Airline Tycoon 2 (aufgeschoben wegen Arcania)
- Prey 2
- Tropico 3
- Chrome 2


----------



## Flo66R6 (22. April 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games Exklusiv: Half-Life 3, Fallout 4 oder doch GTA 5? - Welche Fortsetzung wünschen Sie sich?*

Ich möchte bitte ein Wing Commander 5 haben.

Und natürlich ein wirkliches Battlefield 3.

Ein The Ripper 2 wäre auch genial (ein Nachfolger des großartigen The Ripper, dass so um 1996 erschienen ist). Ein neues Adventure mit Tex Murphy wäre auch der absolute Knaller (aber ich fürchte, dass diese Spiele hier so gut wie niemand kennt).

Tja, ansonsten werden die Spieler von heute doch ausreichend mit immer neuen Nachfolgern überhäuft.

Grüße,

Flo

Edit: Stimmt ein The Whitcher 2 wäre auch super. Aber ich bin fast sicher, dass es schon entwickelt wird. Zumindest möchte ich das glauben.


----------



## masterofcars (22. April 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games Exklusiv: Half-Life 3, Fallout 4 oder doch GTA 5? - Welche Fortsetzung wünschen Sie sich?*

GTA5 gerne, wenn dann endlich wieder die features aus GTA3 und San Andreas drin sind.
N GTA 5 wie GTA 4 mit nur besserer Grafik und 30% der features der vorangegangenen Spiele können die Jungs gern behalten.


----------



## anjuna80 (22. April 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games Exklusiv: Half-Life 3, Fallout 4 oder doch GTA 5? - Welche Fortsetzung wünschen Sie sich?*

Baldurs Gate 3
Ultima 10
TES 5


----------



## mueslimilklord (22. April 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games Exklusiv: Half-Life 3, Fallout 4 oder doch GTA 5? - Welche Fortsetzung wünschen Sie sich?*

Max Payne 3 und ich bin zufrieden! Die zwei ersten waren schon genial...Hoffentlich erscheint es bald...*freu*


----------



## mew151 (22. April 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games Exklusiv: Half-Life 3, Fallout 4 oder doch GTA 5? - Welche Fortsetzung wünschen Sie sich?*

Ich wünsche mir Industrie Gigant 3 mit 3d ansicht


----------



## hard_pete (22. April 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games Exklusiv: Half-Life 3, Fallout 4 oder doch GTA 5? - Welche Fortsetzung wünschen Sie sich?*

TES 5 und Fallout 4 (oder irgendwas anderes von Bethesda)

Wie sieht's eigentlich mit einer einem dritten Teil  von Dungeon Siege aus?


----------



## hornboy (22. April 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games Exklusiv: Half-Life 3, Fallout 4 oder doch GTA 5? - Welche Fortsetzung wünschen Sie sich?*

ich wünsche mir Prey 2
und warte schon ewig auf ne ankündigung... am ende von Prey(1) steht nämlich: "to be continued"


----------



## TCPip2k (22. April 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games Exklusiv: Half-Life 3, Fallout 4 oder doch GTA 5? - Welche Fortsetzung wünschen Sie sich?*

Warum wollen 6 mal mehr Leute den Landwirtschaftssimulator 2010 als Monkey Island 5?

Haben Videospieler keinen Geschmack mehr?


----------



## Abbadon (22. April 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games Exklusiv: Half-Life 3, Fallout 4 oder doch GTA 5? - Welche Fortsetzung wünschen Sie sich?*

Also ich würde mir ein Baldur's Gate 3, Fallout 4 und The Witcher 2 wünschen.

Die Baldur's Gate Reihe gehört für mich zu der besten D&D Umsetzung auf dem PC überhaupt. Da kommt kein NWN2 ran. Ich hoffe aber mal das ein dritter Teil nicht von Obsidian entwickelt wird, die haben ja auch NWN2 gemacht und naja, wie oben schon geschrieben eher mittelmaß.

Und der Wunsch nach einem vierten Teil der Fallout Serie erübrigt sich ja von selbst, der 3er war schon hammer und für mich DAS RPG 2008. Genauso wie The Witcher DAS RPG 2007 für mich war und es hammer wäre, wenn ein zweiter Teil rauskommen würde.


----------



## aimheld (22. April 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games Exklusiv: Half-Life 3, Fallout 4 oder doch GTA 5? - Welche Fortsetzung wünschen Sie sich?*

Wenn kleine Kinder voten .. 27.57% für Landwirtschafts-Simulator 2010 jo .. ich persönlich wünsche mir Deus Ex 3


----------



## oslowski (22. April 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games Exklusiv: Half-Life 3, Fallout 4 oder doch GTA 5? - Welche Fortsetzung wünschen Sie sich?*



			
				TCPip2k am 22.04.2009 14:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum wollen 6 mal mehr Leute den Landwirtschaftssimulator 2010 als Monkey Island 5?
> 
> Haben Videospieler keinen Geschmack mehr?



Es zählt der Balken darunter, nicht darüber.   
Also ist die Welt wohl noch in Ordnung.


----------



## Peter23 (22. April 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games Exklusiv: Half-Life 3, Fallout 4 oder doch GTA 5? - Welche Fortsetzung wünschen Sie sich?*

C&C Generals 2 


mit komplett neuer Engine und neuem Netcode.

P.S. und einer langen Supportphase


----------



## Krampfkeks (22. April 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games Exklusiv: Half-Life 3, Fallout 4 oder doch GTA 5? - Welche Fortsetzung wünschen Sie sich?*

definitiv crysis (auch wenns weider nur mit mnimimal laufen wird) das spiel ist klasse!
und Book of uwnirtten tales 2


----------



## Airmac01 (22. April 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games Exklusiv: Half-Life 3, Fallout 4 oder doch GTA 5? - Welche Fortsetzung wünschen Sie sich?*

also das mit dem landwirtschafts-simulator is ja mal ein richtiger running gag 
ich hab aber auch sofort dafür gevotet ohne zu sehn das es schon weeeeeeit in führung liegt 

was hat son dreck überhaupt in so einer liste zu suchen?sowas behindertes spielt doch niemand...

so aber jetzt mal im ernst..ein neues vampire wäre klasse, genau so ein neues diablo, aber das is ja schon in entwicklung ^^
ansonsten freu ich mich auch tierisch das ein neues deus ex entwickelt wird...
und thief 4 wär natürlich auch der hammer


----------



## Mister_Y (22. April 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games Exklusiv: Half-Life 3, Fallout 4 oder doch GTA 5? - Welche Fortsetzung wünschen Sie sich?*



			
				oslowski am 22.04.2009 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> TCPip2k am 22.04.2009 14:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich dachte auch erst ich traue meinen Augen nicht... - da hat der Layouter wohl Mist gebaut


----------



## Sprudelmax (22. April 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games Exklusiv: Half-Life 3, Fallout 4 oder doch GTA 5? - Welche Fortsetzung wünschen Sie sich?*

Man müsste eventuell noch zwischen Spielen unterscheiden die schon entwickelt werden und Spielen die noch nicht entwickelt werden.
Bei denen die schon in Entwicklung sind freu ich mich auf Overlord 2 und Crysis 2.
Bei denen die noch nicht in Entwicklung sind würde ich mir ein neues Flatout wünschen und eine Jericho-Fortsetzung. Die Story war echt genial!


----------



## crackajack (22. April 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games Exklusiv: Half-Life 3, Fallout 4 oder doch GTA 5? - Welche Fortsetzung wünschen Sie sich?*



			
				Airmac01 am 22.04.2009 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> sowas behindertes spielt doch niemand...


Da sagen die Verkaufszahlen aber was anderes.
Und außerdem sollten sich die "richtigen" Gamer nicht über den Geschmack der XYZ-Simulator-spieler lustig machen. Die spielen halt ihre Spiele (und haben dann mitunter sogar noch Spass daran! oO!!!111elf) und wir spielen unsere (Killer)Spiele. Je mehr Leute generell mit Computerspielen etwas anfangen können, desto eher wird unser Hobby objektiver betrachtet werden können. Also ich finde es gut das der PC seine Casualbasis verbreitert hat.


----------



## Solon25 (22. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				WulfX am 22.04.2009 13:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Und nicht zu vergessen Spellforce 3


Und wer soll das machen? Phenomic entwickelt jetzt für EA (BattleForge), und 'nem anderen das zutrauen? Da müsste Jowood aber tief in die Portokasse greifen... 



> Angeblich stecke nicht Bioware hinter Baldur's Gate 3. Bis heute gibt es keine neuen Informationen.


Moment...

Bioware = EA
*D&D Lizenz* bis 2017 = ATARI

:-o


----------



## Wildchild666 (22. April 2009)

*AW:*

definitiv : Planescape : torment  2

alternativ : Psychonauts 2


----------



## DJSR (22. April 2009)

*AW:*

Was will ich mit Wing Commander... Freelancer 2 muss her! Oder gleich ein würdiger Privateer nachfolger!


----------



## marwin756 (22. April 2009)

*AW:*

Monkey Island 5 wär nicht schlecht, aber bleiben wir mal realistisch : Ich hwaret auf GTA 5.
Möglichst wieder in VIce City


----------



## Mishra1985 (22. April 2009)

*AW:*

Ich erinnere mich daran, dass ich Freelancer nicht so gut fand. Dabei hatte ich hohe Erwartungen an das Spiel, weil mich davon Starlancer total begeistert hat. Für mich heute noch das beste Game des Genres 

Also Starlancer 2 !! 

ps: mich verwundert das DK3 so mies im Ergebnis ist, da hätte ich mehr erwartet


----------



## baiR (22. April 2009)

*AW:*

Landwirtschafts-Simulator 2010 hat die meisten Stimmen?   
Das ist doch nicht euer Ernst oder?
Was soll an den Spiel Spaß machen?

Ein Half Life-Nachfolger wäre mal nicht schlecht.
Am besten wäre ein Half Life mit einer neuen geilen Engine oder die benutzen einfach die Cryengine 3.

PS: GTA 5 wäre nicht schlecht aber ich möchte mal wenigstens GTA IV vernünftig spielen können.


----------



## AWYN (22. April 2009)

*AW:*

wenn es um Shooter geht DeusEx 3!!! keine diskussion! und bei RTS auf jeden fall C&C Generals 2, alles andere ist nur bunt!!!


----------



## flight19 (22. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				baiR am 22.04.2009 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Landwirtschafts-Simulator 2010 hat die meisten Stimmen?
> Das ist doch nicht euer Ernst oder?
> Was soll an den Spiel Spaß machen?
> 
> ...




ähm ich weiß ja nicht ob du nicht gucken kannst, aber bei mir hat der Landwirtschafts Simulator nur 1.20% der Stimme und Half Life 3 liegt mit mehr als 25% ganz vorne????


----------



## trottel07 (22. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				baiR am 22.04.2009 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Landwirtschafts-Simulator 2010 hat die meisten Stimmen?
> Das ist doch nicht euer Ernst oder?
> Was soll an den Spiel Spaß machen?


Wie schon gesagt wurde, gehört der untere Balken zum Spiel, nicht der obere


----------



## baiR (22. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				trottel07 am 22.04.2009 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> baiR am 22.04.2009 14:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oops, sry.   
Ich habe ebenfalls für Hl³ abgestimmt.


----------



## BuzzingFreak (22. April 2009)

*AW:*

ich will ein neues wing commander... ich will wissen wies mit blair weitergeht. verdammte axt. der ist nicht tot. das ist luke skywalker. der stirbt nie!


----------



## maxzub (22. April 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games Exklusiv: Half-Life 3, Fallout 4 oder doch GTA 5? - Welche Fortsetzung wünschen Sie sich?*



			
				Peter23 am 22.04.2009 14:23 schrieb:
			
		

> C&C Generals 2
> 
> 
> mit komplett neuer Engine und neuem Netcode.



ouh ja des wär doch mal was!
ich habe generals geliebt, aber es ist einfach unerträglich dass man aus 3 von 4 spielen wegen "mismatch" fliegt : (


----------



## vraddy (22. April 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games Exklusiv: Half-Life 3, Fallout 4 oder doch GTA 5? - Welche Fortsetzung wünschen Sie sich?*

warcraft4.gta5,half life 3 gogogogo^^


----------



## Approx (22. April 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games Exklusiv: Half-Life 3, Fallout 4 oder doch GTA 5? - Welche Fortsetzung wünschen Sie sich?*

für PC: 

Half-Life 3
Command and Conquer 4 (Tiberium 
Universum)
Command and Conquer: Generals 2
Jagged Alliance 3 (ohne den 3D shice der grad 
in der mache ist)

Console:

Resident Evil 6 (back to the roots like 1-3)


----------



## Vogelbiss (22. April 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games Exklusiv: Half-Life 3, Fallout 4 oder doch GTA 5? - Welche Fortsetzung wünschen Sie sich?*

Yager 2 !!!


----------



## TripelM (22. April 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games Exklusiv: Half-Life 3, Fallout 4 oder doch GTA 5? - Welche Fortsetzung wünschen Sie sich?*

Ich wär definitiv für ein neue COUNTER STRIKE.


----------



## Huskyboy (22. April 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games Exklusiv: Half-Life 3, Fallout 4 oder doch GTA 5? - Welche Fortsetzung wünschen Sie sich?*

Tie Fighter 2!
X-Wing Alliance 2
X-Wing 2
Rebel Assault 3

aber nen Wing Commander 5 und Ultima 10 nehm ich auch

so schrott wie HL3 oder Crysis 2 will ich nicht


----------



## White-Devil (22. April 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games Exklusiv: Half-Life 3, Fallout 4 oder doch GTA 5? - Welche Fortsetzung wünschen Sie sich?*

Albion 2


----------



## chaos777 (22. April 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games Exklusiv: Half-Life 3, Fallout 4 oder doch GTA 5? - Welche Fortsetzung wünschen Sie sich?*

Deus ex 3 im Still von Deusex 1


----------



## Goddess (22. April 2009)

*AW:*

Oldies: Entomorph, Wasteland, Super Hero League of Hoboken, B.A.T., Al Quadim, Dark Sun, Menzoberranzan, Ravenloft, Wizards and Warriors, Amberstar, Wizardry und Grim Fandango, Legend of Kyrandia, Loom.

Ältere Spiele: Max Payne, Icewind Dale, Rune, Grandia, Heavy Metal FAKK, Jedi Knights, Psychonauts, Freedom Force vs. XXX, The Moment of Silence.

Aktuelle Spiele: Dreamfall, Knights of the Old Republic, NWN 3 mit 3.0 - 3.5 Ruleset ohne Eigenkreationen, Keepsake, Geheimakte Tunguska, Edna bricht aus, A Vampyre Story, Titan Quest, Silverfall und viele mehr.  

Indie Spiele: Aquatica, World of Goo und Cave Days.



			
				Solon25 am 22.04.2009 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> WulfX am 22.04.2009 13:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trine! Sie haben mit dem Gothic 3 Add-On doch bewiesen, das sie es drauf haben...  Aber nun mal im ernst, es ist ja bereits seit numher einem Jahr bekannt, das ein Spellforce 3 kommen könnte. *click* Viel mehr ist dazu immernoch nicht bekannt, aber die Hoffnung besteht, das ein Nachfolger kommt. Natürlich hoffe ich nicht, das Trine als Entwickler-Studio eingesetzt wird. Wenn es käme, so würde ich mir wünschen, das sich die Entwickler an Spellforce 1 orientieren und die Stärken aus Teil 2 in Teil 3 einfließen lassen.


----------



## Poisondwarf (22. April 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games Exklusiv: Half-Life 3, Fallout 4 oder doch GTA 5? - Welche Fortsetzung wünschen Sie sich?*

Bin ich denn der Einzige hier, der sich ein Warcraft IV wünscht?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PostalDude83 (22. April 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games Exklusiv: Half-Life 3, Fallout 4 oder doch GTA 5? - Welche Fortsetzung wünschen Sie sich?*

HL³ 
                 HL³
                                     HL³
  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Diamanthai (22. April 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games Exklusiv: Half-Life 3, Fallout 4 oder doch GTA 5? - Welche Fortsetzung wünschen Sie sich?*



			
				Poisondwarf am 22.04.2009 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ich denn der Einzige hier, der sich ein Warcraft IV wünscht?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Anscheinend Ja   

Bei mir wären das:
KotoR 3
Baldur's Gate 3
Dungeon Keeper 3
Deus Ex 3
System Shock 3


----------



## Fyrex (22. April 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games Exklusiv: Half-Life 3, Fallout 4 oder doch GTA 5? - Welche Fortsetzung wünschen Sie sich?*

Crysis 2, ganz klar!


----------



## Shinizm (22. April 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games Exklusiv: Half-Life 3, Fallout 4 oder doch GTA 5? - Welche Fortsetzung wünschen Sie sich?*

Fallout ftw!


----------



## THC-ZOIDBERG (22. April 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games Exklusiv: Half-Life 3, Fallout 4 oder doch GTA 5? - Welche Fortsetzung wünschen Sie sich?*

Was soll das denn? Crysis 2 wird wohl mit allerhöchster Sicherheit kommen weil es als Trilogie angekündigt wurde. Ebenso wird es ein GTA 5 mit Sicherheit geben. Bei Far Cry 3 bin ich mir nicht sicher aber ich denke das kommt auch noch. Einzig ein Half-Life 3 wurde noch nicht angekündigt. Die 3 Episoden lasse ich nicht als dritten Teil durchgehen, weil sie nur eine aufgebohrte, aber keine neue Engine haben. Wenn dann muss es schon die Source-Engine 2 oder sowas sein! Von daher bin ich für ein richtiges Half-Life 3!!!


----------



## saubermann666 (22. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				baiR am 22.04.2009 15:13 schrieb:
			
		

> trottel07 am 22.04.2009 15:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, ich auch   

also beide Aussagen --> Hl³


----------



## Flex12 (22. April 2009)

*AW:*

mua wie geil.  Landwirtschafts-Simulator 2010 auf platz  1 xD rofel


----------



## JamesMark (22. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Flex12 am 22.04.2009 17:15 schrieb:
			
		

> mua wie geil.  Landwirtschafts-Simulator 2010 auf platz  1 xD rofel



Dachte ich am Anfang auch...der Balken gehört aber zu Halflife3!


----------



## UTDARKCTF (22. April 2009)

*AW:*

[X] Fallout 4 

Wünschenwert währe ausserdem Thief 4 und vor allen Battlefield 3 (und nicht diese Casual Ableger   )


----------



## r4zor1991 (22. April 2009)

*AW:*

ich hätte ja gerne mehrere angeklickt, denn meine Wünsche sind:

Fallout 4
GTA5
Dungeon Keeper3
Diablo3
Warcraft 4


----------



## Zappman (22. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				UTDARKCTF am 22.04.2009 17:23 schrieb:
			
		

> [X] Fallout 4
> 
> Wünschenwert währe ausserdem Thief 4 und vor allen Battlefield 3 (und nicht diese Casual Ableger   )



BF3 im gleichen Szenario wie BF2, heute ist übrigens der 1.5er Betapatch erschienen. Mit neuer Map! Anzocken lohnt sich on jedem Fall!


----------



## Darlow (22. April 2009)

*AW:*

es fehlt Assassin's Creed 2!!


----------



## groening (22. April 2009)

*AW:*

ernsthaft? Landwirtschaftssimulator?   Battlefield 3 fehlt definitiv


----------



## golani79 (22. April 2009)

*AW:*

Ne Fortsetzung? Ganz klar Rune 2!


----------



## marwin756 (22. April 2009)

*AW:*

Es fehlt definitiv KOTOR 3.


----------



## computergott (22. April 2009)

*AW:*

Hätte gerne Fallout IV, Crysis II, Dungeon Keeper III und TES V

Es fehlt Deus Ex III, XIII 2, Prey II, DOOM IV, Quake V


----------



## fliger5 (22. April 2009)

*AW:*

assassins creed wurde schon bestätigt. da muss man sich nicht wünschen.
und lol wie alle den landwirtschaftssimulator wählen


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. April 2009)

*AW:*

Ich wäre für:

Arx Fatalis 2
Silver 2
Nocturne 2
Call of Cthulhu 2
Planescape Torment 2
Neues Legacy of Kain bzw. Soul Reaver Spiel
Outcast 2
Hidden & Dangerous 3
Vietcong 3
Vampire Bloodlines Nachfolger
Neues Rainbow Six Spiel, das wieder so ist wie die alten Spiele
The Witcher 2
Neverwinter Nights 3
Baldurs Gate 3
Psychonauts 2
Kotor 3
Resident Evil 5 für PC!
Dungeon Lords 2 ohne die ganzen Bugs des Vorgängers!
Einen neuen guten Fussballmanager, die von EA interessieren mich leider gar nicht
F1 Grand Prix 5
Neues Wrestling Spiel auf dem PC. Da gibts ja leider nichts.
The Book of Unwritten Tales 2
Ein Warcraft-Rollenspiel mit Fokus auf Einzelspielerpart!
Neues Fussballspiel: Im Moment gibt es da ja nur PES und FIFA. Würde mich freuen, wenn da irgendwann mal ein neues hinzu käme, welches den beiden etwas Druck gibt.
Battlefield 3 - Ja endlich wieder ein richtiges, neues Battlefield, nicht diese Casualversionen.
Elder Scrolls 5 - aber dann bitte wieder einen Schritt Richtung Morrowind.
No One lives Forever 3

Obwohl ich die alten Monkey Island Teile geliebt habe, wäre ich gegen eine Fortsetzung. Wenn man sieht was aus den Adventure wurde, bei denen man alte Legenden wiederbelebt hat, dann hätte ich auch einfach Angst, dass man bei einer neuen Version den tollen Namen Monkey Island auch nur wieder in den Dreck ziehen würde. Daher sollte man diese Kultreihe lieber ruhen lassen und in toller Erinnerung behalten.


----------



## larrywayn (22. April 2009)

*AW:*

Monkey Island 5 mit Story und Flair wie von Teil 2 und Maximal grafik wie bei Teil 3 xD
Baldurs Gate 3!! Aber auch nur in 2D bitte, oder pseudo 3D, nicht dieser NWN kack ^^

Civilization 5, Gta 5 und Fallout irgednwas, kommen ja so oder so , auf die freu ich mich nur bedingt, die anderen beiden wären einfach der hit ^^


----------



## Provyder (22. April 2009)

*AW:*

GTA 5, allerdings würde mir auch GTA IV mit guter Technik reichen. So hoffe ich aber auf den 5. Teil.

Bei Half-Life 3 sag ich nein danke, weil ich seit den Episoden das Gefühl habe, dass die Handlung erst dann endet wenn die Serie scheisse geworden ist und somit kein Geld mehr abwirft. Das gilt wohl auch für viele andere Fortsetzungen.


----------



## WizKid (22. April 2009)

*AW:*

Die Leute hier haben schon einen guten Sinn für Humor->Landwirtschaftsimulator 2010 ggg

Glücksgefühle hatte ich schon mit der Ankündigung von Deus Ex 3 und Thief 4.
Ein System Shock 3 wäre auch zu schön, aber wegen Lizensgeschichten wie im Artikel schon erwähnt, nie machbar.

Ultima 10 oder Ultima Underworld 3 oder Ultima Online 2..(Underworld und Online wurden ja wegen EA gecancelt grrr)
Dungeon Master 3
Strike Commander 2
Master of Magic 2
Outcast 2 
Planescape Torment 2
XWing 4
Mechwarrior
Wizardry
Ultima Online 2
Duke Nukem 3 ggg


----------



## Alf1507 (22. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				WizKid am 22.04.2009 21:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Leute hier haben schon einen guten Sinn für Humor->Landwirtschaftsimulator 2010 ggg


Der untere Balken ist der entscheidende!  Ich habe mich aber auch zuerst sehr gewundert und hab's erst später gemerkt.   
Ich habe mich übrigens für Baldurs Gate 3 entschieden. Knights of the Old Republic 3 wäre aber auch genial.


----------



## LordRevan1991 (22. April 2009)

*AW:*

Was mir fehlt, ist The Witcher 2. Das Ende vom ersten Spiel war sowas von offen, eine Fortsetzung muss her. Und sei es allein um mehr von dieser bisher unerreichten Qualität an Gameplay, Story, Atmosphäre, Setting usw. die The Witcher bietet, zu kriegen: es braucht eine Fortsetzung oder ein anderes Spiel, das inhaltlich daran anknüpft.
Immerhin steht das in Aussicht, CDProjekt arbeitet derzeit an drei geheimen Projekten. 

Die hier angegebenen Spiele interessieren mich mäßig bis gar nicht... The Elder Scrolls gefällt mir prinzipiell, bloß hatte Oblivion viele Schwächen, was Atmosphäre und Abwechslungsreichtum angeht. Shooter spiele ich keine, selten Strategiespiele.

Zuletzt mein ganz spezieller Wunsch, der sich (wahrscheinlich) nie erfüllen wird: Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic 3, Singleplayer.


----------



## Vidaro (22. April 2009)

*AW:*

ich frage mich was dies für ne bescherute option mit WoW2 sein soll!
jeder der etwas überlegen kann wird wissen das es keinen zweiten teil davon geben wird da schon jetzt alle figuren die Warcraft ausmachen verheizt werden am ende wird eh nichts mehr da sein -.-


----------



## DonIggy (22. April 2009)

*AW:*

Danke PC Games! Durch die sau dämliche Option des Landwirtschaftssimulators wird die Umfrage gleich zu einem kaum repräsentativen Witz degradiert.


----------



## Airmac01 (22. April 2009)

*AW:*

Ok Outcast 2 wär auch der Hammer...hab den ersten Teil ja geliebt wie nix anderes...

Und Beyound Good And Evil 2 <3!!!
Hat hier noch niemand genannt 
dabei wurde es sogar schon angekündigt!!

Ansonsten Diablo 3 ich sags gern nochmal


----------



## Brakker (22. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				DonIggy am 22.04.2009 22:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke PC Games! Durch die sau dämliche Option des Landwirtschaftssimulators wird die Umfrage gleich zu einem kaum repräsentativen Witz degradiert.


Naja der erste Eindruck täuscht der balken über dem Landwirtschaftssimulator ist nämlich der für Half-Life 3 was mich eigentlich überhaupt nicht wundert   

Also immer den Balken *darunter* ansehen auch wenn er weiter weg ist

Wäre noch ne Anregung an pcgames.de die Grafik ein wenig zu überarbeiten   


Mir fehlt bei der Umfrage meine TOP-Fortsetzung: *Deus Ex 3*


----------



## Provyder (22. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				DonIggy am 22.04.2009 22:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke PC Games! Durch die sau dämliche Option des Landwirtschaftssimulators wird die Umfrage gleich zu einem kaum repräsentativen Witz degradiert.



Und dabei hast Du noch Glück, dass nur dieser hier als Witz auftaucht. Nein, im ernst: es heißt PCGames und nicht "PCGames, die nur ein bestimmter Kreis von Spielen mag, weil es ja bei Massenproduktionen selten um die Verkaufszahlen geht und die auch Donggly mag ist doch klar, weil wir wissen, was alle Spieler gerne mögen..." (ich stoppe das mal hier).

Was regen sich die Leute hier so über dieses Spiel auf? Wenn es eine Fangemeinde hat, bitteschön. Es hat keiner von Euch verlangt, dass es überhaupt beachtet werden muss. Ich kann z. B. keine Rollenspiele ab. Aber deswegen rege ich mich nicht auf, wenn ein neues Diablo kommt, oder in WoW wieder mal ein Arbeitskollege von seinen Feldzügen erzählt. Weil ich das dann ignoriere. Was habt ihr davon, diese Sache so zu erwähnen? Seid ihr dann im Club der coolen LWS-Hasser?

By the way: man sollte auch bedenken, dass man manche Leute auch kränkt, die sowas wirklich spielen. Ja ich bin sensibel und es gibt eine Realität. Aber ich wäre auch angepisst, wenn ständig alle auf meinem Lieblingsspiel rumhacken würden.

Soviel zu deinem repräsentativen Witz.


----------



## Zappman (22. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Provyder am 22.04.2009 22:44 schrieb:
			
		

> DonIggy am 22.04.2009 22:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Occulator (22. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				DonIggy am 22.04.2009 22:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke PC Games! Durch die sau dämliche Option des Landwirtschaftssimulators wird die Umfrage gleich zu einem kaum repräsentativen Witz degradiert.


Wieso, die 1% könnten doch durchaus erst gemeint sein   
Falls du die 27% meinst: die gehören klarerweise zu Halflife 3 (liegt an dieser unübersichtlichen Darstellung hier auf PCG

btw: hab mich im ersten Moment auch geschreckt ^^


----------



## Zappman (22. April 2009)

*AW:*

Achja Beyond good & evil 2 fehlt auch noch!


----------



## Alf1507 (22. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Provyder am 22.04.2009 22:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Und dabei hast Du noch Glück, dass nur dieser hier als Witz auftaucht. Nein, im ernst: es heißt PCGames und nicht "PCGames, die nur ein bestimmter Kreis von Spielen mag, weil es ja bei Massenproduktionen selten um die Verkaufszahlen geht und die auch Donggly mag ist doch klar, weil wir wissen, was alle Spieler gerne mögen..." (ich stoppe das mal hier).
> 
> Was regen sich die Leute hier so über dieses Spiel auf? Wenn es eine Fangemeinde hat, bitteschön. Es hat keiner von Euch verlangt, dass es überhaupt beachtet werden muss. Ich kann z. B. keine Rollenspiele ab. Aber deswegen rege ich mich nicht auf, wenn ein neues Diablo kommt, oder in WoW wieder mal ein Arbeitskollege von seinen Feldzügen erzählt. Weil ich das dann ignoriere. Was habt ihr davon, diese Sache so zu erwähnen? Seid ihr dann im Club der coolen LWS-Hasser?
> 
> ...


Sehr gut geschrieben!   

BTW: Ich schäme mich ja irgendwie richtig. The Witcher 2 wäre natürlich selbstverständlich mein allergrösster Favorit! Das wäre mir sogar noch wichtiger als KotOR 3.


----------



## Guallamalla (23. April 2009)

*AW:*

In dieser Auwahl habe ich Halflife genommen. Am meisten wünsche ich mir das nächste Elder Scrolls und das ist sogar in Entwicklung, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


----------



## Liar (24. April 2009)

*AW:*

Ich finde es schwachsinnig, Titel in die Liste aufzunehmen, die sowieso zu nahezu 100%tiger Sicherheit erscheinen. Wer sich auch nur einigermaßen auskennt und nicht völlig hinterm Mond lebt, dürfte wohl kaum bezweifeln, dass es zumindest "Crysis 2" und "GTA 5" definitiv geben wird. 

Immerhin taucht mit "Wing Commander 5" auch mein persönlicher Wunschkandidat auf. Ich verstehe nicht, warum eine Firma so an einer toten Lizenz fest hält.


----------



## Arhey (26. April 2009)

*AW:*

lol Landwirtschaftssimulator führt.....
Ironie? xD

Ich persönlich kann Half Life 3 kaum abwarten.


----------



## Kevin1965 (26. April 2009)

*AW:*

Ich wünsche mir nur eine Fortsetzung. Nämlich ein neues Quake 3. Selbst wenn es 100 Euro kosten würde, würde ich es mir kaufen. 8 Jahre Quake sprechen da für sich


----------



## Bonkic (28. April 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games Exklusiv: Half-Life 3, Fallout 4 oder doch GTA 5? - Welche Fortsetzung wünschen Sie sich?*

*fahrenheit 2*


----------



## Huskyboy (28. April 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games Exklusiv: Half-Life 3, Fallout 4 oder doch GTA 5? - Welche Fortsetzung wünschen Sie sich?*



			
				Bonkic am 28.04.2009 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> *fahrenheit 2*



seltsamen geschmack hast du


----------



## Bonkic (28. April 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games Exklusiv: Half-Life 3, Fallout 4 oder doch GTA 5? - Welche Fortsetzung wünschen Sie sich?*



			
				Huskyboy am 28.04.2009 16:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 28.04.2009 16:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich hab wenigstens irgendeinen, mag er auch seltsam sein.


----------



## Huskyboy (28. April 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games Exklusiv: Half-Life 3, Fallout 4 oder doch GTA 5? - Welche Fortsetzung wünschen Sie sich?*



			
				Bonkic am 28.04.2009 16:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 28.04.2009 16:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



stimmt, die meisten finden ja eh nur AAA tittel toll, zu denen gehören Fahrenheit wenigstens nicht.. dummerweise hat mich das spiel immer an diese Interaktiven Filme von früher erinnert, klicken, videogucken, klicken, videogucken..

aber mit nem nachfolger wirste da kaum rechnen können, so gut verkauft hat es sich dann nicht


----------



## uglygames (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games Exklusiv: Half-Life 3, Fallout 4 oder doch GTA 5? - Welche Fortsetzung wünschen Sie sich?*

GTA 5 wünsche ich mir, am besten im Stil von Vice City, das wäre super.
Ein Fallout 4 wäre natürlich auch super, aber dann bitte etwas Kreative(re) Städte und Story!!


----------



## Tischlein (10. April 2010)

*AW: News - Half-Life 3, Fallout 4 oder doch GTA 5? - Welche Fortsetzung wünschen Sie sich?*

Age of empire, das wäre mal was.  Dann nochwas aus der Star Wars reihe etwas, X-Wing oder Tie Fighter Flugsimulation.


----------



## proheada123 (28. November 2010)

*AW: News - Half-Life 3, Fallout 4 oder doch GTA 5? - Welche Fortsetzung wünschen Sie sich?*

GTA V müssen wir uns nicht wünschen , Rockstar ist schlau genug um das Spiel rauszubringen und ZU RECHT ne Mörderkohle damit zu scheffeln. Natürlich nur solange die Qualität des Titels auch nur annähernd an die von Grand Theft Auto IV  ran kommt. .... Es wird schwer aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!  
Ansonsten wünschen tue ich mir ein far Cry 3 das ne bessere Story erzählt nicht so lange öde Laufwege hat und die ganzen Kleinigkeiten verbessert. Doch so gut wie alle Titel klingen vielversprechend hoffe , dass dir meisten davon auch noch erscheinen !


----------



## Zytrax (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: News - Half-Life 3, Fallout 4 oder doch GTA 5? - Welche Fortsetzung wünschen Sie sich?*

Ich freue mich auch schon auf GTA V, hoffentlich wird es besser wie die anderen Teile, d.h. ich würde gerne mein ganzes Geld loswerden, wie zB. beim Shoppen. Es sollte verschiedene Geschäfte geben, wie Uhrenladen, Computergeschäfte, Möbelhäuser,...
An den Storys war bislang nichts auszusetzen, wird wahrscheinlich im 5ten Teil auch wieder so sein.


----------



## Zero3172 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: News - Half-Life 3, Fallout 4 oder doch GTA 5? - Welche Fortsetzung wünschen Sie sich?*

No One Lives Forever 3


----------



## Montmorency (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: News - Half-Life 3, Fallout 4 oder doch GTA 5? - Welche Fortsetzung wünschen Sie sich?*

"Wenn man sich eine Abbildung aus dem Making-of-Buch der Collector's Edition von Age of Empires 3 ansieht, dürfte der nächste logische Schritt für Age of Empires der Weg in den Zweiten Weltkrieg sein."

Also der Soldat auf dem Cover sieht mir eher nach Vietnam aus. Die Waffe sieht mir doch stark nach AR15 bzw M16 aus.  Von der Ausrüstung nicht zu sprechen.


----------



## Vordack (13. Januar 2011)

*AW:*

Ganz oben auf meiner Liste wäre Teil 2 von Alpha Protocoll, ein absolut unterbewertetes Spiel mit, selbst für Bioware, unerreichten Änderung in der Story aufgrund seiner Entscheidungen.

Dahinter würde Borderlands 2 sein, allerdings brauche ich erst ein paar Wochen Pause^^

F1 2011, bitte mit anständigem Support.

Auf Mass Effect 3 warte ich natürlich auch sehnsüchtig.


----------



## jonnyxtreme (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: News - Half-Life 3, Fallout 4 oder doch GTA 5? - Welche Fortsetzung wünschen Sie sich?*



Montmorency schrieb:


> "Wenn man sich eine Abbildung aus dem Making-of-Buch der Collector's Edition von Age of Empires 3 ansieht, dürfte der nächste logische Schritt für Age of Empires der Weg in den Zweiten Weltkrieg sein."
> 
> Also der Soldat auf dem Cover sieht mir eher nach Vietnam aus. Die Waffe sieht mir doch stark nach AR15 bzw M16 aus.  Von der Ausrüstung nicht zu sprechen.


   Wollt ich auch grad schreiben ist eindeutig ein amerikanischer GI mit M16! 

Obwohl ich mir ein gutes WW2 Strategiespiel lieben wünschen würde, auch wenn CoH wahrscheinlich noch länger Maß aller Dinge sein wird.


----------



## UthaSnake (5. Juli 2011)

XIII Teil 2 (!!!!!!!!!!!!)
Dead Space 3
Mafia 3


----------



## JCFR (13. Juli 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ganz oben auf meiner Liste wäre Teil 2 von Alpha Protocoll, ein absolut unterbewertetes Spiel mit, selbst für Bioware, unerreichten Änderung in der Story aufgrund seiner Entscheidungen.


 
Echt? Ehrlich? 
Na, ich weiß ja nicht so recht... klar hab ich's gespielt aber... mir fehlte irgendwie die ganze Zeit das Agenten-Feeling. Jeder, der auch nur einmal Splinter cell gespielt hat, wußte doch auf den ersten BLick, dass diese Stealth-schleich-passagen armselig sind. Es war immer einfacher, sich schlicht durchzuballern.Und die Entscheidungen die man treffen konnte führten zu - wenn ich mich recht entsinne -  3 unterschiedlichen Endsequenzen. Hinzu kommt, das es wohl das kürzeste RPG ist, das ich je gespielt habe und das ohne freie Speicherfunktion. 

Ansonsten würde ich mir Baldur's Gate 3, Mechwarrior 5, Vampire Bloodlines 2, Crimson Skies 2, Planescape Torment 2 und Aquanox 3 wünschen.


----------



## Rising-Evil (22. Juli 2011)

Thief 4 definitiv!!


----------



## excitusz (27. Juli 2011)

Final Fantasy 7 Remake mit der Crysy 3 Engine und DX11 Wünsch ich mir
Sowie Resident Evil komplette reihe 

aber was neues angeht Thief4 und System Schock 3o


----------



## Sylabeth (25. Oktober 2011)

Half Life 3,Fallout 4,Gta5,Daoc2 ( :p ), Titan Quest 2 (^^), ein wieder ordentliches Jedi Knight 4 (oh jaaaaaaaa, ob wir das noch erleben...), ein hübsches neues L4D3 USW.


----------



## Yougle (16. November 2011)

Halo Wars war doch schon AoE 5 von Ensemble. Leider nur für Xbox, der einzige Grund warum bei mir ne Xbox steht.. Fehlt nur der 4. Teil.


----------



## mab72 (21. Dezember 2011)

Gta 4 ist für mich das mit abstand beste pc-spiel überhaupt!
Also warte ich natürlich ganz besonders auf den fünften teil. Aber san fernando? Hoffentlich muss man nicht wieder so einen lächerlichen hiphop gansta-rapper verkörpern...das würde mir keinen spass machen da ich mich weder in eine lächerliche gestalt hinein versetzen will noch kann. 
Und ein mit-fünfziger mafiosi...mhh, ob da die action noch glaubwürdig rüber kommen kann?
Aber egal der kauf ist schon fest eingeplant!!!

Wenn ich mir sonnst noch ´ne fortsetzung wünschen würde wäre das ein 2.ter teil wie z.b. crimson skies 2!
Oder outcast 2!
Junge das waren coole spiele! von denen es leider nie einen zweiten teil gab.


----------



## Kratos333 (1. Februar 2012)

Ultima Online 2


----------



## Shiyin (22. Februar 2012)

Auf jeden Fall Half-Life 3. Es ist eindeutig eines der besten Spiele für PC, die ich je gespielt habe, ein Game wirklich mit Niveau und der Meinung ist auch zum Beispiel Giga! Half Life 2 Giga: "Das ist das Spiel, wovon alle anderen Shooter heute noch was lernen können (...) Kein Shooter hat es bisher geschafft daran zu kommen" ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jgfo96k7mOU ab 12:30)

Ein Spiel mit Niveau, wirklich mit Niveau, besser als diese ganzen storylosen 08/15 Spiele wie CoD oder Battlefield ... es zerstört einfach alles!

Das wünsche ich mir so sehr, unglaublich!


----------



## nali (13. April 2012)

Half-Life 3
Warhammer 40k: Dawn of War 3
Thief 4 (wobei, steht ja fest das der kommt)
neuer Commandos oder Desperados Teil (auf Basis der jeweiligen ersten Teile)

Auch witzig die Wünsche der vorherigen Seiten (Jahr 2009) zu lesen und jetzt zu sehen wieviele sich davon bewahrheitet haben


----------



## Simao1289 (23. Mai 2012)

Aquanox 3 
leider wirds das nie geben 
kennt jemand eine ähnliche spielereihe?


----------



## ShawnS (4. August 2012)

Ich wäre für Mafia 3 oder Dead Island 2 (wirds ja geben), Sid Meier's Pirates brauch auch noch einen Nachfolger - selbst wenn ich der einzige bin der den Nachfolger kaufen würde.... 
und natürlich The Darkness 3 
Earth Defense Force Insect Armagedon könnte auch fortgesetzt werden - brauch auch nicht mehr Story als Insect Armagedon...


----------



## Blechbuex (9. August 2012)

Halflife hatte immer eine sehr besonder Atmosphäre,Teil 3 also als Halflife III würde ich sehr begrüßen.

Noch mehr allerdings fehlen derzeit Spiele wie Fallout 4 die ihren Namenszusatz "Openworld" auch verdient haben.
Die Falloutserie ist echt gut gewesen.

Mafia III,dazu schrieb ich ja schon was,muss unbedingt rauskommen.
Das Spiel verdient vor allem endlich längere und mehr Handlungsstränge zu bekommen.
Sowas sollte auf keinen Fall in nur 2 Tagen durchgespielt werden können !!

Naja wenigstens soll angeblich dieses Jahr (2012) der Metro 2033 nachfolger rauskommen,der war auch ganz gut und jeden Cent wert.
http://www.pcgames.de/Metro-Last-Light-PC-235304/News/metro-last-light-video-vorschau-886816/


----------



## Lokinchen (4. September 2012)

ea soll ihre lizenzen freigeben und eigene verkorkste f2p-titel erstellen. stattdessen führne die gute spiele in den tot.


----------



## Sun007 (6. Oktober 2012)

AGE OF EMPIRES 4 JEEEEEEEEETZT! Schön wäre ein AOE das sich von der Steinzeit bis zur Gegenwart Spielen läst.


----------



## MichaelG (10. Oktober 2012)

-Fallout 4
-Mafia 3
-No one lives forever 3 (ich weiß unrealistisch)
-Outcast 2 (dito)
-Half-Life 3
-GTA 5
-Alpha Protocol 2
-Der Pate 3 wäre ebenfalls nicht schlecht


----------



## MichaelG (10. Oktober 2012)

Sun007 schrieb:


> AGE OF EMPIRES 4 JEEEEEEEEETZT! Schön wäre ein AOE das sich von der Steinzeit bis zur Gegenwart Spielen läst.


 
Gibts schon lange. Nennt sich halt nur Civilisation. Afaik gibts davon schon Teil 5


----------



## Vordack (10. Oktober 2012)

Da Wasteland 2 sich in der Entwicklung befindet einzig und allein Privateer 3.


----------



## MichaelG (10. Oktober 2012)

Wieso Mitt-50er Mafioso ? In jedem Mafiateil gabs andere Hauptcharaktere. Imho hat man auch noch in den 20er-/30er Jahren genügend Spielraum um nicht ein Copy von Mafia 1 zu produzieren.

Was ich bei mir aber noch sträflich vergessen habe: Stalker 2 (damit meinte ich nicht die Ableger von Teil 1 Clear Sky oder Call of Prypiat).

Bei Fear 4 käme es auf Story und Features an. Denn ob es noch genügend Material/Ideen gibt, die einen Teil 4 rechtfertigen bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## Blechbuex (23. Dezember 2012)

Nachfolger von Mafia 2 !!,Stalker.Fallout 3 bzw Nachfolger von Fallout New Vegas !!! GTA 4,....kommt ja bald,...leider wohl erstmal nicht für PC.

Nachfolger von Metro 2033,..Last Light kommt ja wohl im März,..sabber....


----------

